
A growing concern that America isn't protected from online election interference - MilnerRoute
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/as-midterm-elections-approach-a-growing-concern-that-the-nation-is-not-protected-from-russian-interference/2018/08/01/7f0f4324-95b2-11e8-810c-5fa705927d54_story.html
======
dzdt
It amazes me that there are places where there is electronic voting with no
paper trail. That is placing way too much trust without any verification.

Really there should be a paper trail where each voter can check their votes on
the paper and post-election auditing for a sample of precincts that the voting
agrees with a hand count of the paper record.

~~~
dv_dt
There are also places where there is a paper + electronic trail, but no plan
for regular sampling audits.

